# RCR Special Service Force Commando



## foduquette (15 Jun 2008)

Hi,
I found this pic on Ebay site, during i search info about SSF Red Devil. It's the patch about this Unit?
Thanks again!
Frank


----------



## dangerboy (15 Jun 2008)

The patch is the one for the Special service force (I have never heard the term Red Devils applied to them). Here is the Wikipedia website on them (it is Wikipedia so take it with a grain of salt)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_Service_Force


----------



## geo (15 Jun 2008)

Patch worn by the ACE mobile force.....


----------



## LineDoggie (15 Jun 2008)

I thought the FSSF were known as the "Black Devils"?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2008)

The photo shows a Special Service Flash of the SSF which was in existence from the mid '70's to mid 90's in Petawawa, which became 2 CMBG.

It is a photo of the sleeve of a DEU uniform of a Cpl of the Royal Canadian Regiment, probably of the 1st Bn.

1st SSF was known by many as the "Devil's Brigade" and was a joint US and Canadian unit.  It was a idea though up by the British, but before the unit was formed, the British withdrew from participation.   FSSF was formed to attack German 'Heavy Water' Plants in Norway, but never did.  They took part in the attack on Kiska Island in the Aleutians, but the Japanese had already left.  They were almost disbanded in the US, while they were in Vermont, but their Comd was persuasive enough to keep them active.  They went on to fight their way through Italy, and into Southern France.  They were disbanded in Menton, France and many of the Canadians returned to their original Units or went into the 1st Can Para Bn.  

The Canadian Airborne Regiment Colours perpetuated the Battle Honours of both the First Special Service Force and 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion.  Today, those Battle Honours are perpetuated by both the JTF and CSOR.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Patch worn by the ACE mobile force.....



No, below is the (pocket) insignia worn by Canadian troops designated for AMF(L), Allied Command Europe (ACE) Mobile Force, Land.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2008)

The Canada Flag would have been worn for a period of time by members who were part of AMF(L) in the '70's and '80's.  As this person was wearing the SSF flash, it is not likely that he would have been wearing it for any other reason.  Various units within the SSF at this time were tasked to AMF(L).  

Members of other units may have worn the Cdn Flag for other reasons, such as a Foreign Posting, but then they would not have worn a Bde Patch.

When 1 Cdn Div exisited, members of 4 CMBG, 5 Bde, and units in Gagetown, wore the Red Patch, but no Cdn Flag.


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jun 2008)

first special service force was known as the devils brigade
            scoty b


----------



## time expired (16 Jun 2008)

Something I don't get, why would  an RCR be wearing an
SSF patch?.I was there at the formation of this organization
and, at least then, the Airborne Regt was the infantry
component of the SSF.
                             Regards


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2008)

time expired said:
			
		

> Something I don't get, why would  an RCR be wearing an
> SSF patch?.I was there at the formation of this organization
> and, at least then, the Airborne Regt was the infantry
> component of the SSF.
> Regards



I guess you forgot all about 1 RCR down in London then.   ;D


----------



## geo (16 Jun 2008)

time expired said:
			
		

> Something I don't get, why would  an RCR be wearing an
> SSF patch?.I was there at the formation of this organization
> and, at least then, the Airborne Regt was the infantry
> component of the SSF.
> Regards


There were quite a few units that contributed to the SSF - not just the CAR


----------



## X Royal (16 Jun 2008)

This was a dress uniform of a Mcpl from 1RCR when all of the Canadian forces wore the same green dress uniform (pre-DEU). 1RCR was a part of the SSF and also held the AMF role. I was posted there in London at the time.


----------



## gnplummer421 (16 Jun 2008)

I wore the SSF badge as well in the early 80's, I was in 2 Service batallion. I believe most of the units in Pet at the time wore that patch and also the Jump smock, which at the time was cool and everything, but looking back i wonder why all of us "legs" wore that jump smock.

We also took to wearing coloured sweatshirts under those smocks. We wore Yellow...2CER wore Red, Airborne Moroon, etc.

Gnplummer


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jun 2008)

AMF wore green....


----------



## xo31@711ret (17 Jun 2008)

The early 80's in London we wore royal blue t-shirt under the smock with highly polished jump boots; nice looking boot, but would give me achilles tendonitis if I wore 'em for a length of time.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (17 Jun 2008)

Still have my old jump smock from 1RCR in London, can't get an arm into it anymore, but it's a good conversation piece on poker nights.


----------



## time expired (17 Jun 2008)

You are all right ,I stand corrected.The "paint by numbers" jacket
was slightly different to the jump smock issued to the AB Regt 
that was why us "vets" from Edmonton held on to ours even after
colours had almost faded.I thought it quite peculiar that the CF
issued a cam jacket that was only to be worn in garrison.
                                     Regards


----------



## geo (17 Jun 2008)

time expired said:
			
		

> I thought it quite peculiar that the CF issued a cam jacket that was only to be worn in garrison.



Peculiar ???  Wasn't it though
Fella who thought it up shoulda been condemned to wearing it (and the boots) for the rest of his life.


----------



## X Royal (17 Jun 2008)

time expired said:
			
		

> You are all right ,I stand corrected.The "paint by numbers" jacket
> was slightly different to the jump smock issued to the AB Regt
> that was why us "vets" from Edmonton held on to ours even after
> colours had almost faded.I thought it quite peculiar that the CF
> ...



Actually the jump smock was issued to all members of the SSF not just the AB Regt. The garrison jacket came much later.


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

On a side note to all this: My wife's uncle kept jump smock and let his nephew have it {teenage boys and army stuff!!??} Well, that cousin is now a pilot and no room for army stuff.  Enter my youngest teenage son wanting army stuff {go figure}:low and behold, out comes this jump smock with US and Can jump wings, rank, flag, and nametag...needless to say, I told him it was a peice of nostalgia.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## wildman0101 (18 Jun 2008)

the ssf when formed in 1977 consisted of
1st bat the royal canadian regiment
the 8-ch canadian hussars
car
2rcha
i also wore the ssf patch..
i knew all kinda guys in these units...
so in other words ... i was proud to wear that flash (ssf)
just my thoughts...
yo dave your round man
best regards 
scoty b


----------



## geo (18 Jun 2008)

Lots of R22R wore the SSF badge as well.
Can't remember if anyone else did in Valcatraz


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Lots of R22R wore the SSF badge as well.
> Can't remember if anyone else did in Valcatraz



Only if they were posted to the SSF or 1 CDO.  To see the VanDoo capbadge in the SSF was very rare, but a few officers and NCMs were posted to various Staffs and positions in the SSF.  1 CDO was made up of mostly VanDoo members who had been posted to the CAR.

As for R22R wearing the SSF patch outside of Petawawa, that was not likely.


----------



## time expired (20 Jun 2008)

The point I was trying to make was that there were subtle
differences between the jump smock issued in Edmonton
to the AB Regt. and the one issued to after the move to
Pet.I can only think or 2 occasions when I jumped while
wearing the smock and both culminated in a parade.
 The SSF boots when first issued seem to me to have a
poorly defined heelcup but after a little wear this formed,
particularly if they got wet,and became a quite comfortable
boot.Just a personal opinion.
                                Regards
PS The SSF patch was ,for the SAS, a little too close to their
hatbadge and the ones I came into contact with on Georgian
Strike 1 were somewhat unimpressed.


----------



## 421_434_226 (5 Jul 2008)

Anyone here that were in London during the time period covering "88 - 91, that was when I was there.


----------

